# WHAT'S CANADA BUYING?  September 2012



## The Bread Guy (4 Sep 2012)

*MERX postings and related news here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Sep 2012)

Wanted:  some non-Canadian dirt for testing mine detectors  _“Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC) – Suffield, Medicine Hat, Alberta has a requirement for a type of soil which has a highly frequency dependent magnetic susceptibility for testing metal detectors which may be used by the Canadian Forces. Since this kind of soil is not typically found in Canada, a Contractor is needed to help locate appropriate soil, and arrange for import to Canada by providing a report outlining the work required and expected costs to acquire and ship the soil ….”_ – from the Statement of Work:  _“DRDC Suffield is responsible for testing metal detectors which may be used by the Canadian Forces, as well as other governments and Non-Government Organizations (NGOs) worldwide, for detection of landmines and improvised explosive devices (IEDs). In order to carry out a thorough evaluation of a detector, a variety of soils is required. Currently, DRDC Suffield is lacking a type of soil needed to carry out a thorough evaluation of a detector ….”_.
Wanted:  someone to help conduct research into smart little spy helicopters  _“The objective of this Task Authorization (TA) contract is to provide Systems Integration and Flight Operations Support Services to Defence Research & Development Canada (DRDC) to support a multi-year program of work in the development of Rotorcraft Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (rUAV) by the Autonomous Intelligent Systems Section (AISS) at DRDC Suffield ….”_ 
Wanted:  someone to develop web-based distance ed material for the Griffon's avionics package _ “…. The Department of National Defence (DND) has a requirement for the development of additional content to the existing CH146 Avionics Asynchronous Courseware package, an interactive web-based courseware program that was previously developed for the AVS course. Content should allow students to asynchronously develop knowledge and skills on all aspects of the Instruments portions of the CH146 QL5 Avionics Course ….”_ 
Wanted:  someone “to supply and deliver musical instruments to the Department of National Defence, CFB Esquimalt, Victoria, BC“


----------



## GAP (5 Sep 2012)

Why not just take the mine detectors or whatever there?....


----------



## Loachman (5 Sep 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Wanted:  someone to develop web-based distance ed material for the new Chinooks’ avionics package _ “…. The Department of National Defence (DND) has a requirement for the development of additional content to the existing CH146 Avionics Asynchronous Courseware package, an interactive web-based courseware program that was previously developed for the AVS course. Content should allow students to asynchronously develop knowledge and skills on all aspects of the Instruments portions of the CH146 QL5 Avionics Course ….”_


_

CH146 is Griffon, not Chinook._


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Sep 2012)

Loachman said:
			
		

> CH146 is Griffon, not Chinook.


DOHH - thanks for the correction & milpoints inbound.


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Sep 2012)

Remember this?





			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> .... *<a href="http://bit.ly/lV1ciH">Wanted:  School to carry out Marine Engineering Technician training.</a>*  ".... Requirement: To provide post secondary academic institute required technical training, the pedagogical supplies and the logistic support for the Department of National Defence (DND) sponsored students and staff under the plan entitled the Marine Engineering Technician Training Plan (METTP) ...." ....


Let's try again, shall we?

Wanted:
Someone to “supply …. labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary for the modification and renovations to the Air Mobility Training Center (at CFB Trenton) including architectural, mechanical and electrical trades“ for about $1.3 million.
Loads o’ high-power antibiotic  “The Department of National Defence has a requirement for a total quantity of 200,000 tablets of Ciprofloxacin Hydrochloride, 500 mg in a unit-dose Blister pack format. A quantity of 200,000 tablets are to be delivered to the Central Medical Equipment Depot in Petawawa, Ontario by October 31, 2012 or best delivery offered.  The requirement also includes an option quantity, up to a max. 800,000 tablets ….” – more on the drug here and here.
A sole-source contract to have someone develop “tools for responding to cyber incidents” for around $900K- and why?  “…. The development from scratch of an integrated tool to respond to cyber incidents with all the desired capabilities would require oo much effort for the scope of the project. It is therefore proposed to extend the capabilities of an existing tool for responding to cyber incidents by adding additional features ….”
“Cold boxed meals” for 443 Maritime Helicopter Squadron in B.C. – more on what they want in them in bid document extract here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Sep 2012)

Wanted:  someone to inspect and map all of the CF’s fuel facilities - more from a bit of the Statement of Work here.

_“The Department of National Defence has a requirement for commercial off the shelf (COTS) Optical Sights (1-8X) …. (for delivery) Within 250 km of the National Capital Region ….”_ - a few more details here.
_“Defence Research and Development Canada – Suffield (DRDC S) has a requirement to detect and locate buried linear conductive objects such as wire, pipes, rods, geological formations, etc. ….”_
Wanted:  Canadian companies interested in working on Kabul International Airport.

_"…. The Department of National Defence requires the supply and delivery of one (1) Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR) system as a technology and test & evaluation training device ….”_
_“…. In order for Defence R&D Canada to deliver its research programs for advanced underwater sensing systems to the Canadian Forces, there is an ongoing requirement for a “toolkit” of associated acoustic, electromagnetic, and environmental probing and sensing systems as well as test and calibration systems needed to validate and maintain the performance of these systems.  A DRDC project has been initiated to recapitalize aging underwater research and development capabilities as well as provide new capabilities. The purpose of this requirement is to conduct an unclassified market survey to identify candidate UWW research systems ….”_ – more in bid document extract here.
Wanted:  someone to help astronauts deal with weightlessness better  _“Adaptation to the various stages of space flight places unique stresses on astronauts. Upon entering space and following their return to earth astronauts experience a variety of detrimental effects such as poor coordination, disorientation, and motion sickness. The majority suffer from at least some of these symptoms during space flight with impacts on their health, well-being and effectiveness. In this study the PI (Principal Investigator) will compare how astronauts sense their own self-motion (based on visual cues) in earth-normal gravity and in extended duration micro-g conditions when stationed on the (International Space Station) ….”_


----------



## GAP (20 Sep 2012)

uh....re: inspect and map all of the CF’s fuel facilities

They don't know? just ask the guys using it?  :


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Sep 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> uh....re: inspect and map all of the CF’s fuel facilities
> 
> They don't know? just ask the guys using it?  :


I'm no expert, but it sounds more like a one-time, baseline snap-shot inventory, all looked at by the same eye.


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Sep 2012)

Wanted:
Flashlights to clip onto boom mike on helmet or headset x 500
someone to _“provide for The Department of National Defence, CFB Trenton, Canoes, Kayaks and Related equipment for the purpose of Military Training, Adventure training, Military Related Events to Military Community ….”_
“a Regional Individual Standing Offer (RISO) for the provision of Sandwiches and Box Lunches on an “as and when required” basis for the Department of National Defence at Canadian (Forces) Base (CFB) Petawawa, and CFB Trenton ….” – more on the CF’s box lunch and sandwich specs (who knew a “Big Jim” sub contains “Bologna, salami, pork & bacon loaf, processed cheddar, mustard”?) here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Sep 2012)

_“Requirement:  A Regional Individual Standing Offer (RISO) for the provision of all labour, transportation and supervision necessary to provide (five) leopard vehicle technicians on an “as and when requested” basis for the Department of National Defence (DND), Edmonton, Alberta ….”_ – a few more details on where they’ll be working here.
Wanted:  someone to supply _“labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary to demolish and remove two elevated steel water storage tanks on concrete pedestals and all related appurtenances in Petawawa, Ontario …. The estimated cost for this opportunity is in the order of $389,000.00 ….”_
Wanted:  _“Quantity of one (1) – Mobile Weapon Laboratory Trailer. This Mobile Weapon Laboratory will be based on a purpose-built enclosed dual axle trailer with the nominal exterior dimensions of 24 ft x 8 feet 6 inches …. The trailer is intended to be used as a workshop when small arms are tested away from the Quality Engineering Test Establishment (QETE). The trailer will be towed by a Ford F350 one-ton, dual rear wheel 4 x 4 pick up truck ….”_


----------



## GAP (24 Sep 2012)

Your link to the third item is wrong....it's for an information inquiry not a trailer...


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Sep 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> Your link to the third item is wrong....it's for an information inquiry not a trailer...


Thanks - corrected and Milpoints inbound for the head's up.


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Sep 2012)

Link to last bullet corrected.



			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> _“Requirement:  A Regional Individual Standing Offer (RISO) for the provision of all labour, transportation and supervision necessary to provide (five) leopard vehicle technicians on an “as and when requested” basis for the Department of National Defence (DND), Edmonton, Alberta ….”_ – a few more details on where they’ll be working here.
> Wanted:  someone to supply _“labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary to demolish and remove two elevated steel water storage tanks on concrete pedestals and all related appurtenances in Petawawa, Ontario …. The estimated cost for this opportunity is in the order of $389,000.00 ….”_
> Wanted:  _“Quantity of one (1) – Mobile Weapon Laboratory Trailer. This Mobile Weapon Laboratory will be based on a purpose-built enclosed dual axle trailer with the nominal exterior dimensions of 24 ft x 8 feet 6 inches …. The trailer is intended to be used as a workshop when small arms are tested away from the Quality Engineering Test Establishment (QETE). The trailer will be towed by a Ford F350 one-ton, dual rear wheel 4 x 4 pick up truck ….”_


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Sep 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> _“Requirement:  A Regional Individual Standing Offer (RISO) for the provision of all labour, transportation and supervision necessary to provide (five) leopard vehicle technicians on an “as and when requested” basis for the Department of National Defence (DND), Edmonton, Alberta ….”_ – a few more details on where they’ll be working here.


New Statement of Work issued here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Sep 2012)

_“…. The Department of National Defence, Royal Military College of Canada (RMC) requires one (1) thermal infrared sensor and high resolution image-capable surveillance camera to be delivered to RMC located in Kingston, Ontario. The camera must be contained in a secure housing that includes a wiper, washer, blower, heater, and sun shield for long-term operation, and be able to capture images under all weather conditions, including rain, snow, smoke, and fog ….”_
Wanted:  Someone to supply bread for troops and prisoners across Alberta - more details (how much of what kind of bread they want) from part of bid document here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Sep 2012)

Remember this?


			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Wanted:  Someone to provide "the supply of labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary for the construction of the Canadian Forces Land Advanced Warfare Centre" at Trenton for ~$39.6 million "no later than 1160 calendar days after notification of contract award" (links to part of bid document package) - a little bit more detail in another part of the bid docs here.
> 
> Deadline for bids:  "2012-09-20 02:00 PM Eastern Daylight Saving Time EDT"


New deadline:  October 16, 2012 - see attached.


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Sep 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Wanted:  Someone to fix up a “graving dock” at Esquimalt for around $5.8M  “The work comprises substantially the installation of a steel sheet pile containment wall around the perimeter of the south and west jetties, and, associated works at the Public Works and Government Services Canada, Esquimalt Graving Dock, 825 Admirals Road, Victoria (Esquimalt), B.C. …. To assist with bonding and insurance requirements, this project is estimated to cost $5,819,000.00 GST/HST extra ….”



We have a winner!


> he Honourable James Moore, Minister of Canadian Heritage and Official Languages and Senior Minister Responsible for British Columbia, on behalf of the Honourable Rona Ambrose, Minister of Public Works and Government Services and Minister for Status of Women, today announced the award of a $6.5M contract to Salish Sea Joint Venture of Victoria, British Columbia to construct a sheet pile wall to provide erosion protection at the Esquimalt Graving Dock. This project is a part of a major remediation project to remove contaminated sediment in the Esquimalt Graving Dock water lot.
> 
> ( .... )
> 
> ...


----------

